# The Gate Of Morkai



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wondering, do the Space Wolves Recruits all have to go through the Gate or are there exceptions?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Almost all of the loyal Chapters put their aspirants through a psy-test of some sort or another to judge the purity of their being. Passing through the Gate of Morkai is the Space Wolves' version of those tests and part of the trials of the Chapter.

So, in answer to your question- Yes, as it is a critical part of the tests that make a young fenrisian into a Space Wolf.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thanks, now I will have to find my own way to explain that in my Novel.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

The Rune Priests force themselves into the minds of the aspirants, using the gate to amplify their power. They create scenarios to test the character of the aspirants to see if they will betray the chapter, or if their faith in the emperor is flawed. Those that fail this test have their mind broken as the priests strike them psychically.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I know what they do I was just wondering if they do it for every single warrior, or if some get something different.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Space wolves go through the gate into the realm of morkai when they die. I think you mean the *test* of morkai which all aspirants have to do. 

"Many are the trials which a young fernasian warrior must endure before he can join the ranks of the space wolves. The many tests will try the warrior's wit as well as strength, and place himin mortal dangersfrom which emerge alive if not unscathed. Although the nature of these trials is varied the final test is always the same. This is the test of Morkai, named after the legendary 2 headed wolf that gaurds the gates of death"

space wolf codex pg10

This is where the aspirant is given 1 part of the canis helix(gene seed) and taken hundreds of miles away to the fang and they simply have to make it back to the fang, else they will roam fenris for the rest of thier lives. Succsesful aspirants are given the rest of the canis helix and are put into a company as a blood claw.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> Space wolves go through the gate into the realm of morkai when they die. I think you mean the *test* of morkai which all aspirants have to do.
> 
> "Many are the trials which a young fernasian warrior must endure before he can join the ranks of the space wolves. The many tests will try the warrior's wit as well as strength, and place himin mortal dangersfrom which emerge alive if not unscathed. Although the nature of these trials is varied the final test is always the same. This is the test of Morkai, named after the legendary 2 headed wolf that gaurds the gates of death"
> 
> ...


Once again, I know this.



warsmith7752 said:


> and are put into a company as Blood Claws


Wrong, well in a sense. Yes they are put into a Company but not for a while, it can be months before they join a company. A Wolf Lord has to want them and I don't think any Wolf Lord worth his Chainsword would just get the Blood Claws that just put on his Power Armour, that is unless they have taken serious losses in a campaign.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was answering your first question which was do all aspirants go through the gate of morkai and the answer to that is no but they do have to do the test of morkai.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't ask about the Test or Morkai because I know that they do it I asked about Gate Of Maorkai. But thanks none the less.


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> I was answering your first question which was do all aspirants go through the gate of morkai and the answer to that is no but they do have to do the test of morkai.


In the Space Wolf books it details another test where they must pass through the gate of Morkai, it is basically the psychic screening that other chapters have to do.

If you haven't already, read the first Space Wolf book as it details what happens quite well.


----------

